# My dad lost his job.



## toridg (Jul 8, 2011)

My mom stays at home with my sister and my dad just lost his job that he's had ever since I was born. How do I cope with this situation?


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

hi tori my dad lost his job when i was i sixth grade and it was hard im not gunna lie there were some days where we didnt have nothing but you have to stay positive because if u dnt youll just breakdown. i dnt kno if ur able to work but if u can tht mite help and just be smart wit the prices wen u get stuff now i kno i cnt help much but wish u the best


----------



## Jeffrey91 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's alright Tori you aren't alone. I've been discharged from the army due to a permanent injury I sustained during duty. Now I'm having a extremely hard time finding a job myself. I'm just surviving on $2600 a month from the veterans affair which is hardly enough. Also I'm on crutches from time to time.

What I do to cope is I remember how many people are having a worse day than I am. It really makes you strive.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Your father may get a better job down the road. Be supportive, use the situation to strengthen yourself - try getting a job to see if you can help.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey tori!  All i can suggest you do at this time is keep your head up and try to stay positive! Try to be encouraging towards your dad and mom. Times sound like they are hard for you and your family, but don't give up.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Cut costs and help find things you can enjoy as a family for free. Learn how to cook good healthy food that isn't expensive. Keep a positive attitude and realize that he might get a better job in the future.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## toridg (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you SO much everyone! It is so nice to know that I have a place to come to that has people that care so much. You all are so sweet and your words have really comforted me!


----------

